# AFL



## shazam (Jun 1, 2006)

Are there any AFL fans on this site...


----------



## redline (Jun 1, 2006)

no


----------



## feral (Jun 1, 2006)

aerial ping pong??? no sorry GO THE BLUES, im sorry i had to do that


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2006)

Bah!!! I love AFL footy!!  

There are plenty of bum sniffin' rugby mugs on here!! (ps: there is only one person I don't want to offend here  ). Seriously though, Rugby would have to be the most boring sport on the planet - I rate it 50 places (and then some) behind soccer and lawn bowls! :lol:


----------



## Reptilia (Jun 1, 2006)

Go the bombers!!!

Whats going on this season????? Last... Geez!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2006)

Better you guys than the Saints! Muhahahaha Go St.Kilda!! :twisted:


----------



## dee4 (Jun 1, 2006)

O yeh, I'm off to the game Saturday night. Collingwood v's that other team??????? Oh yes, I recall them now. The lions.


----------



## shazam (Jun 1, 2006)

Lions will win.  
Go the Lions!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2006)

I love your optimism, but the Lions are finished! :twisted:


----------



## shazam (Jun 1, 2006)

we will be at the top again...


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2006)

:lol: Good for you, they'll need some strong support in the years to come hehe (jokes)


----------



## dee4 (Jun 1, 2006)

Geez, I hope your wright moosie. OOOOOhhhhh how I hope your wright.


----------



## peterescue (Jun 1, 2006)

I might


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jun 1, 2006)

QUEENSLANDER.... QUEENSLANDER.... QUEENSLANDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no gay FL for this kid


----------



## krusty (Jun 1, 2006)

i like both afl and nrl.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 1, 2006)

I live in Sydney :mrgreen:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 1, 2006)

And they've been play Australian Rules in Sydney longer than any other football code.


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 1, 2006)

I think the scrum originated in Darlinghurst???? 8) :twisted:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 1, 2006)

you put an R in there by mistake I think?


----------



## Snow1369 (Jun 1, 2006)

I could not live without footy...Go the Doggies!


----------



## jordo (Jun 1, 2006)

> I rate it 50 places (and then some) behind soccer


 I like soccer.


----------



## KathandStu (Jun 2, 2006)

Go the swans


Stu


----------



## Hendrix (Jun 2, 2006)

Go the CROWS......FARRRK>>>>>>


----------



## Magpie (Jun 2, 2006)

FREO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 2, 2006)

kick and giggle or hold me hump me,,both better than soccer..go the blues


----------



## shazam (Jun 2, 2006)

1 day to go before the Lions beat the pies... 8)


----------



## Mangles (Jun 2, 2006)

Go the Lions !


----------



## jas468 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Early swans*

Does anyone know the name of the Swans first Captain?
He won a Brownlow in 1981 (methinks)


----------



## shazam (Jun 2, 2006)

Barry Round...maybe? :?


----------



## dee4 (Jun 2, 2006)

HehehehE :lol: , GO THE PIES. :roll:


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 2, 2006)

Eagles!!! We have Big Cox!!!


----------



## Magpie (Jun 2, 2006)

Bloody West Coast chooks!


----------



## Mr_goretex (Jun 2, 2006)

Is "AFL" even considered a sport? or is it more like a schoolyard game of catch and kiss?
Im sick of seeing that crap on tv every night.


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 2, 2006)

I like every code of football. I love foxtel, so much sport.


----------



## jessop (Jun 2, 2006)

Go Kangaroos! :roll: Any other poor desolate nth melb supporters out there?


----------



## NativeScales (Jun 2, 2006)

Chin up jessop, you could be worse, you could be a Collingwood supporter. LOL 

Im a Hawthorn supporter and we are struggling too. Think of the draft picks.


----------



## dee4 (Jun 2, 2006)

Even more now that Crawfords out for atleast a month. PUSSY :lol:
But I do think the Bombers might be in the running for the #1 pick.


----------



## Reptilia (Jun 2, 2006)

Nah it will be carlton for the number 1 pick.







I hope...


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

Mr_goretex said:


> Is "AFL" even considered a sport? or is it more like a schoolyard game of catch and kiss?
> Im sick of seeing that crap on tv every night.




Went to a Christian brothers school then did you? Thats not how its played at other schools.
theres a button that changes the channels BTW


----------



## Kersten (Jun 2, 2006)

Lol it's funny you should mention Christian Brothers schools....but no, I'll be nice to...well he knows who he is, and can thank me later 

AFL is on every night now? I should watch TV more often :wink:



> you could be worse, you could be a Collingwood supporter. LOL


pmsl god forbid you'd be a fan of the team who is THIRD ON THE LADDER     Go the PIES!!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Jun 2, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Lol it's funny you should mention Christian Brothers schools....but no, I'll be nice to...well he knows who he is, and can thank me later
> 
> AFL is on every night now? I should watch TV more often :wink:
> 
> ...



:shock:


----------



## Kersten (Jun 2, 2006)

Why hello there Olivehydrosetupthingie, how're you tonight?


----------



## dee4 (Jun 2, 2006)

Reptilia said:


> Nah it will be carlton for the number 1 pick.
> 
> I don't think so with the flogging Crows just gave the bombers


----------



## peterescue (Jun 2, 2006)

They'll be wanting Sheedy to resign soon.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 2, 2006)

That'd be painful....first he'd have to remove his face from Hird's rear....


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 2, 2006)

Go Fraser Gehrig and Stephen Milne.

The Sainters rock!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## dee4 (Jun 2, 2006)

Kersten said:


> That'd be painful....first he'd have to remove his face from Hird's rear....



LOL LOL LOL :cry:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 3, 2006)

You get more and more attractive Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 3, 2006)

Thankyou Pete xx

Simone.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 3, 2006)

Go saints


----------



## shazam (Jun 3, 2006)

wow the bombers copped a flogging last night by the crows...

GO THE LIONS!!!!


----------



## dee4 (Jun 3, 2006)

Another score similar happening tonight my friend.

Common the PIES!!!!


----------



## shazam (Jun 3, 2006)

dee4 said:


> Another score similar happening tonight my friend.
> 
> Common the PIES!!!!




I agree I think the Lions can do it :lol: 

GO THE LIONS!!!


----------



## dee4 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOLOLOLO :lol: 

We'll see.
One will come away with tears. :roll: :wink:


----------



## shazam (Jun 3, 2006)

Boy I hope it's not me I never win anything....  :lol:


----------



## dee4 (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope you weren't to crushed there Shazam? 
Geez it was a good game to watch.....even better to be there watching the Lions fans leaving so early too.. I wonder if they were trying to beat the others out the gate!!!!!!!!!!!
My sons a lions fan, he was all chearpy going to the MCG but on the way home he was dam quite for some reason.


----------



## shazam (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi dee4 Yes I was crushed! :cry:  :lol: 
but it was a good game....Nathan Buckley was on fire!!! :twisted: 
I just hope we win next time :roll: and there will be a next time :lol: :wink: 
but I must say I'm thinking the pies might win the 2006 grand final :shock:


----------



## dee4 (Jun 4, 2006)

It was a good hard game. 
Bucks was on fire.
Of course there will be a next time.......but I don't like your chances. :wink: :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 4, 2006)

I've been saying next time for my NRL team for the last 27 years. Now i just say pour me another.

Simone.


----------



## dee4 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm usually like that with the wobbles but I just needed to get it out of my system. 
That's it for me, defeating Essendon, Carlton and now Brisbane is like winning a Granny for me. :lol:


----------



## shazam (Jun 4, 2006)

The Lions better win next time.... :roll:  

Simone are you a rabbitohs supporter...:?:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, my team won a nail biter, now all I need is for Lowndsy to take out race 3 and it will be the perfect weekend.


----------



## shazam (Jun 4, 2006)

I did'ent see the freo - richmond game but from what I have been reading sounds like it was a good game... 8)


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 4, 2006)

Christ no, i am a Dragons fan. The last time they won a premiership i was 6 months old. 1979

Simone.


----------



## shazam (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry Simone I should have known that ,my brothers a dragon fan


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 4, 2006)

Hahahaha shazam, so you know the pain your brother and i feel then.

Simone.


----------



## westaussie (Jun 4, 2006)

Poor ol Geelong thought they had beaten the eagles.
Hahahaha


----------



## shazam (Jun 4, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Hahahaha shazam, so you know the pain your brother and i feel then.
> 
> Simone.



Yes and it hurts so much :cry: :lol:


----------



## shazam (Jun 4, 2006)

westaussie said:


> Poor ol Geelong thought they had beaten the eagles.
> Hahahaha



That was a good game I'm still in shock.:shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 28, 2006)

Mr_goretex said:


> Is "AFL" even considered a sport? or is it more like a schoolyard game of catch and kiss?



Something you'd be used to no doubt! :lol: So when are you coming out Goretex? :twisted:


----------

